# 1923 Mead Ranger Motorbike 28" Tall Tank Prewar Vintage Schwinn Bicycle



## tomsjack (Feb 27, 2020)

1923 Mead Ranger Motorbike 28" Tall Tank Prewar Vintage Schwinn Bicycle On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1923-MEAD-RANGER-MENS-MOTORBIKE-28-Tall-TANK-PREWAR-VINTAGE-SCHWINN-BICYCLE/124096028888?


----------

